
Music for coding - ivankirigin
http://anywhere.fm/amp26
======
raju
Some nice tracks there (Did not hear them all)... though I am a huge fan of
listening to electronica or techno (or house or whatever it is you kids call
it these days...:)) when programming. I find its great for the ambient noise,
its very "active" music so it does not put you to sleep, and most songs have
no lyrics at all so there's no distraction...

Oakey, Van Dyk, Sasha, Tiesto all have great tracks...

------
rms
When I'm trying to work, I have to pick music I don't actually like, otherwise
I continually get distracted. Actual ambient music is the best. Aphex Twin's
ambient stuff is great. [http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3251408/Aphex_Twin_-
_Selected_Am...](http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3251408/Aphex_Twin_-
_Selected_Ambient_Works_Volume_II)

~~~
raju
I am not sure thats legit...

